# Oettinger TTRS-R.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

More pictures here: http://www.a3quattro.de/diashows/tunergrandprix2012/html/default.html


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Is that first pic a skin in Forza?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Is that first pic a skin in Forza?


 I have no idea. 
I believe it's the design proposal photoshop.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Here a frontal shot. 










For whom want to know, the intercooler you see is the Wagner Evo2 for the TT RS.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/qicYEC3EhmQ


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/3c71fidjBI0


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/o0KQrdUNL9U


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

More info on intercooler?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Poverty said:


> More info on intercooler?


Wagner Evo 2.

But useless if you have a front mounted license plate, because it will block the top of the FMIC.


















http://www.wagner-tuning.de/produkte/200001021AudiTTRSEVO2.php


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

R5T said:


> Wagner Evo 2.
> 
> But useless if you have a front mounted license plate, because it will block the top of the FMIC.
> 
> ...


so basically they have cut a crash bar, welded it onto a bigger intercooler. Makes me wonder why they didnt take it all the way up, theres more room for intercooler.

Has this passed TUV?


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

The intercooler on the racecar is different looking more closely


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The Oettinger TT RS-R has the pre-production race version with prototyp crashbar.
The one in the pictures is the Production race version.

It has no TüV as of yet.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

R5T said:


> Wagner Evo 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you find photos with the grill on?


----------

